# Hello From Nottingham



## TIlly and Charlie (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi there I'm new so I figured I would say hi.

I'm Alice, I'm 25 and I'm from Nottingham, England - home of Robin Hood and Torvill and Dean

I have 2 cats, Tilly-Rose, aged 8 months and Charlie Morris, aged 6 months. I have had cats all my life and I cant live without a furry in my life.

My other interests include, running a website, figure skating, Charmed, X-Files, Reading, Writting, Gillian Anderson, Rose McGowan, going to the movies LOTS, talking to my friends on MSN and I also love music including, Jamie Cullum, Keith Urban and David Bowie


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome, Alice! Post some pics of your kitties. :wink:


----------



## TIlly and Charlie (Jan 22, 2006)

Thank you very much. I have posted a few pictures of the furrys in this thread

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=28732

and also a few other ones, som are duplicated though, in this thread, where I have made a banner and avatar request

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=28732


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna onwed proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia a shepard mix big baby girl


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, your cats are adorable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Alice, welcome aboard


----------



## TIlly and Charlie (Jan 22, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone. 

I am really looking forward to getting to know people on here better. I love forums and I have met some of my best friends through them. I have even had freinds that Ive met come and stay with me from abroad and Im going abroad to visit them myself soon


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Alice! I hope you enjoy the forums. Be careful you don't run into that evil sheriff of Nottingham! 

I have always enjoyed Torvill and Dean. What great skaters they are!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome Alice from another Englander


----------



## ladyhas2kitties! (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome Alice, from another cat lover in England!


----------



## bijan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello! they are quite good looking...


----------

